# Kenny Egan not wearing tracksuit for medal ceremony?



## shesells (25 Aug 2008)

Am delighted for the Irish boxers for their outstanding performances this week and none more so than the captain Kenny Egan who led by example.

However I was annoyed by the fact that while all the other boxers in his medal ceremony were in the national team tracksuits, he accepted his medal in a red dressing gown with Ireland written on the back. I would have liked to have seen him in the team gear in the national colours.

Anyone else have any thoughts on this?


----------



## jhegarty (25 Aug 2008)

he won our only silver of the games, he can collect it in a Barney costume if he wants


----------



## advisor (25 Aug 2008)

jhegarty said:


> he won our only silver of the games, he can collect it in a Barney costume if he wants


 
My sentiments exactley.  He went out there and did us proud. A true hero in my eyes.


----------



## ninsaga (25 Aug 2008)

jhegarty said:


> he won our only silver of the games, he can collect it in a Barney costume if he wants



Exactly


----------



## diarmuidc (25 Aug 2008)

jhegarty said:


> he won our only silver of the games, he can collect it in a Barney costume if he wants


well said


----------



## Betsy Og (25 Aug 2008)

jhegarty said:


> he won our only silver of the games, he can collect it in a Barney costume if he wants


 
tut tut, dont you know Barney doesnt advocate violence, especially inter-racial violence.

All together now (asian girl, aryan boy, african american boy) ..... I love you, you love me  etc. etc. (until you seize up from syrupy sweet overdose !!)


----------



## csirl (25 Aug 2008)

As his fight was the second last in the entire Olympics and just before start of opening ceremony, they had to present the medals a few minutes after the fight so there was no time for him to change into tracksuit. The bronze medal winners got their medals a day or two after they last fought - after the gold/silver bouts, so they were not in boxing gear when they were getting their medals.


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Aug 2008)

correct csirl


----------



## Sunny (25 Aug 2008)

csirl said:


> As his fight was the second last in the entire Olympics and just before start of opening ceremony, they had to present the medals a few minutes after the fight so there was no time for him to change into tracksuit. The bronze medal winners got their medals a day or two after they last fought - after the gold/silver bouts, so they were not in boxing gear when they were getting their medals.


 
Exactly. Can't believe someone actually started this thread


----------



## Lauren (25 Aug 2008)

Exactly and in the few minutes between the fight and his win, he was consoled and then interviewed for RTE. Not sure where he would have managed the time to change. Fair play to him for his attitude and sportsmanship.


----------



## shanegl (25 Aug 2008)

Lauren said:


> Exactly and in the few minutes between the fight and his win, he was consoled and then interviewed for RTE. Not sure where he would have managed the time to change. Fair play to him for his attitude and sportsmanship.


 
I agree, his sportsmanship was fantastic.


I remember years ago a few people were giving out because Sonia O' Sullivan didn't carry an Irish flag around on a lap of honour (I think the flag was too heavy for her, seeing as she was probably exhausted). Some people are just never happy.


----------



## csirl (25 Aug 2008)

> just before start of opening ceremony,


 
I meant closing ceremony - Monday mornings


----------



## Ron Burgundy (25 Aug 2008)

jhegarty said:


> he won our only silver of the games, he can collect it in a Barney costume if he wants


 

well said !!!!


----------



## carrieann (25 Aug 2008)

OMG, you can never keep people happy can you. He was just after finishing the fight, and did an interview. 

I think he did the Irish proud as well Berns and Sunderland.


----------



## gianni (25 Aug 2008)

Lauren said:


> Exactly and in the few minutes between the fight and his win, he was consoled and then interviewed for RTE. Not sure where he would have managed the time to change. Fair play to him for his attitude and sportsmanship.



The Chinese gold medalist found the time to change..


----------



## jhegarty (25 Aug 2008)

gianni said:


> The Chinese gold medalist found the time to change..




Amazing what you can find time for with the thread of a trip to the re-eduction camps hanging over your head


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Aug 2008)

carrieann said:


> I think he did the Irish proud as well Berns and Sunderland.


 

Why do some people have to bring Roy Keane into everything?


----------



## rmelly (25 Aug 2008)

gianni said:


> The Chinese gold medalist found the time to change..


 
possibly because he was told he'd be sent to a gulag or re-education camp (or whatever term the chinese use) if he didn't?


----------



## shesells (25 Aug 2008)

As was mentioned the Chinese boxer got into his tracksuit, who knows why but he did - which made our guy stand out like a sore thumb. 

Never imagined I'd upset so many people by posting about genuine disappointment not to see our silver medalist in the Irish colours.

Again, hats off to the entire boxing contingent, they did us proud - in spite of some woeful judging. Egan's grandfather had it right, the judges were hiding behind the computerised system.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2008)

jhegarty said:


> he won our only silver of the games, he can collect it in a Barney costume if he wants


----------



## Lauren (26 Aug 2008)

shesells said:


> As was mentioned the Chinese boxer got into his tracksuit, who knows why but he did - which made our guy stand out like a sore thumb.


 
If the Chinese guy got changed then he probably wasn't interviewed as our guy was. After all the Chinese won a fair few medals! Their journalists probably weren't too bothered at that stage!

I can't believe I'm posting to defend this....Seriously! He'll be remembered for what he achieved not what he wore for goodness sake!


----------



## Staples (26 Aug 2008)

gianni said:


> The Chinese gold medalist found the time to change..


 

It might not have been the same guy.  Could have been a stand-in - as with the kid at the opening ceremony.


----------



## rmelly (26 Aug 2008)

Staples said:


> It might not have been the same guy. Could have been a stand-in - as with the kid at the opening ceremony.


 
maybe they took this one step further - made multiple clones of the athletes and switched them to improve performance - they may have had one clone per round, so the guy who fought the first round had plenty of time to change.


----------



## Complainer (27 Aug 2008)

csirl said:


> As his fight was the second last in the entire Olympics and just before start of opening ceremony, they had to present the medals a few minutes after the fight so there was no time for him to change into tracksuit. The bronze medal winners got their medals a day or two after they last fought - after the gold/silver bouts, so they were not in boxing gear when they were getting their medals.


I thought that the main purpose of a track suit was to be easily and quickly taken on or off?


----------



## z106 (27 Aug 2008)

Lauren said:


> He'll be remembered for what he achieved not what he wore for goodness sake!


 
I've forgotten him already.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> I've forgotten him already.


I'm sure he's gutted.


----------



## Complainer (28 Aug 2008)

Suppose it makes a change for people to complaining about a Clondalkin bloke NOT wearing a tracksuit.


----------



## Caveat (28 Aug 2008)

Ha!


----------



## ClubMan (28 Aug 2008)

Complainer said:


> Suppose it makes a change for people to complaining about a Clondalkin bloke NOT wearing a tracksuit.


Maybe dressing gowns are the new pyjamas?


----------

